# sentra hand brake Adjustment



## PaulS (Dec 15, 2006)

Just purchased a 02 GXE sentra for my daughter. The brakes checked out and there OK but the hand brake needs to be completely pulled back to engage. Is there a simple adjustment to tighten the cable? Thanks


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Go to phatg20.net and download the FSM for your car but the adjustment 'screw' is probably under the rubber flap that covers the brake handle hole.


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Just purchased a 02 GXE sentra for my daughter. The brakes checked out and there OK but the hand brake needs to be completely pulled back to engage. Is there a simple adjustment to tighten the cable? Thanks


If they are drum brakes adjust the brakes first normally you don't have to adjust the cable


----------

